# Greetings From Pasadena Texas



## WB Duncan (May 17, 2013)

Greetings Brothers, Joined the site today. Looking forward to being an active member. I was raised to the sublime degree of a Master Mason in January of 1999. Current member in good standing of the Archives lodge #1399 in Pasadena Texas.


----------



## robert leachman (May 17, 2013)

Welcome, Brother.
Other end of the county from you!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 19, 2013)

WB Duncan said:


> I was raised to the sublime degree of a Master Mason in January of 1999. Current member in good standing of the Archives lodge #1399 in Pasadena Texas.



Greetings in return from another Pasadena!  I was WM of Pasadena 272 California F&AM in 1999, raised in 1993.  These days I'm "just down the road a piece" from you in San Antonio.

Your Pasadena is the manned space one near Houston Space Center, right?  My Pasadena the unmanned space one with Jet Propulsion Laboratory.  I started my career at JPL doing ground link software.


----------



## DJGurkins (May 22, 2013)

Welcome Brother


----------



## KSigMason (May 22, 2013)

Welcome aboard Brother.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 23, 2013)

Welcome brother,  I am glad you finally made it. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (May 23, 2013)

Greetings!


----------

